# I'm *****ed! What's a doctor gonna do to help me?



## Victor Bruzi (Jun 24, 2013)

My life is practically on hold; I can't go out and socialize because that would be extremely risky (childhood-born fear of confrontation), I am not myself at home because no one knows how *****ed I am (I thus have a terrible self-esteem), and I have no plans for the future because I can see no future living with what I am now!

Best part is that everytime I (for some reason) get over all of this and forget it, something brings me back to it (that's typical, of course).

How would a doctor treat me?
​


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

A _doctor _cannot treat you, but a therapist or psychiatrist might.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Well... a doctor can only prescribe pills to relieve symptoms. It our responsibility to conquer our fears, the medications only assist with that for a limited time.

Medications are not a miracle cure, and not meant for lifetime treatment.

It sounds like the things you suffer from need a multi level approach... like talk therapy, Cognitive Behavior Therapy, Education of your problems, Learning how to control your emotions, and many other things can be tried....

But taking a pill and still sitting at home will do nothing... Just like a body-builder has to lift weights, your going to have to exercise your abilities to communicate with other people.

It's as simple as that.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'd like to know what happens when a counselor can't treat you.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

minimized said:


> I'd like to know what happens when a counselor can't treat you.


Then they tie you up in a straight jacket, lock you in a padded white room, and when you finally go full bore mad, and tire yourself out, they drop you on a street corner that has a salvation army.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

minimized said:


> I'd like to know what happens when a counselor can't treat you.


 They send you to a different one, that you might listen to. You can't help someone that doesn't want to get better.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

MrKappa said:


> Then they tie you up in a straight jacket, lock you in a padded white room, and when you finally go full bore mad, and tire yourself out, they drop you on a street corner that has a salvation army.


That does seem a likely solution, dying notwithstanding.



Alienated said:


> They send you to a different one, that you might listen to. You can't help someone that doesn't want to get better.


Of course that person might want to get better... they just find it next to impossible.


----------



## Victor Bruzi (Jun 24, 2013)

Sorry people, I meant how would a psychiatrist treat me?


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Victor Bruzi said:


> Sorry people, I meant how would a psychiatrist treat me?


Umm...you have to go to one to find out.


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

Victor Bruzi said:


> Sorry people, I meant how would a psychiatrist treat me?


I am assuming you are from USA as it seems most are on here, things may work different in a paid treatment environment.
psychiatrist would be through medication and diagnoses .Psychologist would be more about coming to terms and understanding what your issues are.

When people have issues such as yourself you need to see various professionals. I see a psychiatrist and an occupational therapist for example, you would not just see one professional and at the end of the day if you dont want to help yourself they cant help you

So yes, they will help you understand the issues you face, get to the bottom of why they have come about, medicate if appropriate and discuss/advise on how to move forward.


----------

